# Flex-Hone for 27.2 seat tube (sizes/shops?)



## illcomm33 (May 10, 2006)

I can't seem to locate an actual 27.2mm flex-hone to clean up a seat tube. (just reamed it)

Where do you purchase yours? (auto part store?)

What size do you use for the standard 27.2mm?

Bikeman has several hones but nothing in 27.2. 
1" - 25.4mm 
1" 1/8 - 28.6mm

Thank you in advance.


----------



## j-ro (Feb 21, 2009)

Yo T,
I use one of the three bladed expandable ones that the autoparts stores sell. I think they call them brake cylinder hones. 

Works perfect when it comes back from paint or powder.

One size fits all. works for everything that I do from 26.8 up to 31.6

jake


----------



## bluestarbikes (Mar 7, 2011)

The 28.6 1-1/8" flex hone works in a 27.2 ID tube. You can also use a rod with a slit in the end with a strip of emery cloth in a drill. Just use a hacksaw to cut a slit in the end of a 1/4" to 3/8" steel rod with a hacksaw. Works great and costs little.


----------



## illcomm33 (May 10, 2006)

Thanks Jake and bluestar....
So I found a flex hone (1 1/8) cheap so I picked it up. 

Big question...Cutting oil necessary?

Thanks again guys.


----------



## bluestarbikes (Mar 7, 2011)

Cutting oil will give better results with the flex none and the tool will last longer.


----------

